# Two Tone Amboyna



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2013)

I really like how this turned out !!! TT Amboyna with a CA finish. ( starting to like CA now ) 

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 27, 2013)

Great looking TT Amboyna on that one.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 27, 2013)

That's sharp lookin pen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice job on the finish, looks great

Harry (love amboyna) M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Nice job on the finish, looks great
> 
> Harry (love amboyna) M


Thank you ! I was very happy with how it turned out and hope to make another one :)


----------

